# clear tumbler tubes on ebay cheap



## tombstone (Feb 21, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Clear-PVC-for-DYI-filters-LARGE-see-if-it-is-working_W0QQitemZ270092206606QQihZ017QQcategoryZ20756QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 check it out.


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Tombstone,
 I forgot to say thanks for the heads up on the PVC tubes. I used my wife's ebay account and bought the 4 inch canisters.
 I will post a reply when they arrive.
 Stinger Haut


----------



## tombstone (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad they went to a forum member.  I've learned so much here and this site is so entertaining i'm glad to be able to help out.


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 10, 2007)

If you order a plastic tube for tumbling from this seller, have them measure the inside I.D. of the canister your interested in buying before ordering.
 The reason is that the inside I.D. s aren't always compatible with all of Jar Doctor's stopples.
 The seller is really great to work with and will be happy to help you.
 You can't beat the prices for these clear tubes (even with the cost of shipping).
 Stinger Haut


----------



## tombstone (Mar 24, 2007)

Since that auction has ended but a lot of people might still be checking this out here is a link to the seller: http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfbboydQQhtZ-1


----------



## Hunter (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Tombstone.  I bought 2  4" tubes.  I am gearing up towards a tumbler.

 Take care,
 Hunter


----------

